# Upgrade my 400D or....?



## Beav (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello. Im currently using a Canon 400D but I do a lot of night photography and it can be awkward to focus when I have to look through the view finder as I do not have live view.


I was thinking of selling my 400D and putting £100 on top and getting a 500D but is there a way around it? Meaning I do not need to use live view in order to focus. Possibly a brighter torch so I can see the focus point clearly through the view finder? Im looking at getting a 10-20mm sigma lens as well so ile be more than happy if I can avoid spending another £100 in order to get the 500D.


Thanks for reading


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

That grey font is kind of hard to read.

I don't think live view focus is going to help much. Live view isn't as accurate, it's slower to focus and it can be a pain in the butt at night. I think that the upgrade from the 400D (XTi) to the 500D (xsi) isn't much of an upgrade and if you are going to upgrade-UPGRADE. You'd be throwing away another 100 on a camera that is already very outdated. 

Focus problems are coming from lack of contrast in your scene. You would need to upgrade to something that has a vastly improved focus system than the XTi (400D.)
Is a used 50D an option? I don't know what you are getting out of selling the one you have, but it can't be a whole lot and I don't know what your budget allows or what things are going for over there.


----------



## Beav (Aug 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> That grey font is kind of hard to read.
> 
> I don't think live view focus is going to help much. Live view isn't as accurate, it's slower to focus and it can be a pain in the butt at night. I think that the upgrade from the 400D (XTi) to the 500D (xsi) isn't much of an upgrade and if you are going to upgrade-UPGRADE. You'd be throwing away another 100 on a camera that is already very outdated.
> 
> ...



 Well its my 21st soon so I will have some money but the only lenses I have are a 18-55mm kit lens and a 55-250mm canon lens. I was hoping to buy a tamron or a sigma 10-20mm as they do say lenses come first. I was getting £160 for my 400D + battery grip and 3 batteries. I could push and get a 40D for £320. Just £40 more than the 500d

 EDIT: Sorry about the font.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

Beav said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > That grey font is kind of hard to read.
> ...


Eh. I am getting OLD!! LOL! These things are hell on me! 

You can't EVER go wrong with good lenses. Presently? That's probably where I'd put my money. 
I think the 40D would be a good upgrade for your body, but I might just start putting your pennies in jar for a serious upgrade. If you can push that much now and you save change? I'd say you'll have a major upgrade by Christmas or spring. NEVER underestimate the power of change. I did... My husband proved me wrong and it paid for a 7 day cruise in less than a year. LOL!
Your XTi has some weaknesses, but it's also a good basic cam. I had one and I loved that thing. A friend of mine is still shooting with it today and she loves it.


----------



## Beav (Aug 12, 2012)

Think ile get the 10-20 sigma lens then with lenser torch then


----------

